# Fiat Turbo



## eaj (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a 2001 2.8 itdti . I wonder if anyone has ideas on how to check the turbo ...whether it is working properly or not. The engine seems fine but I feel there is a delay in the turbo kicking in at various speeds and loads. 

Anyone ?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi eaj and welcome

It might be worth browsing here

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

Alan H


----------

